

Ask HN: How many startups exist in the US? - mattjung

Any idea, estimations, links? How many are web-startups?
======
CoryOndrejka
Lots of info at SBA: <http://www.sba.gov>

Key facts from <http://www.sba.gov/advo/stats/sbfaq.pdf>

* 99.9% of all US businesses < 500 employees

* 29.7 million total businesses in US

* Approximately 600,000 new businesses start per year (and that number is relatively constant)

